# 97 Nissan 240SX Brake Light Problem



## Shamrock83 (Jan 18, 2009)

I own a 97 Nissan 240SX and I love it to death. The other night my fiance was out with it and rode for about 10 miles with the parking brake on. Now the parking light stays on when the vehicle is on. What may be wrong and what can I do on my own prior to taking it to the garage?

Thanks

JSS


----------



## nismopheliac69 (Jan 18, 2009)

Check right under the housing for the parking brake, there should be a sensor to differentiate between on and off. Check to make sure that the sensor is changing in some way between the parking brake being applied or not.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*check your brake fluid level to*

As your brakes wear, the calipers, wheel cylinders, draw more fluid from the master cylinder to compensate, On my 94 sentra, twice since I owned it the brake light came on and stayed on. I checked and added fluid, light went out,if level gets to low in the master, your brake light will come on.


----------

